# Building SF M4 clone



## beavo451 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have done a search for rechargeable Surefire M4 methods and it is rather confusing.

Would a Leef M head 2x18650 + Tailcap + M4 Turbohead + MN16 work with similar light output as a regular M4 w/ lithiums + MN60?

Body: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2610

Tailcap: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2637

Batteries: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1305


----------



## mdocod (Jun 24, 2007)

that would be a great rechargable setup, quite a few around here using that type of build, It would probably be quite a bit brighter than a standard MN60 on lithiums. Only trouble with it is that there have been reports of more instaflashing or premature burnouts of lamps. Lamp life is reduced. 

Same build with one of the new LumensFactory lamps (EO-M3T) would be really similar in output, but the lamp has a slightly higher target voltage, it should live a more reliable life than an MN16 in that configuration.


----------



## DUQ (Jun 24, 2007)

Killer setup but with the Lumens Factory lamp.


----------



## beavo451 (Jun 24, 2007)

Good to hear! Where would I get the M4 turbo head? Hopefully I can order tonight as this will be a duty light and I would like to get it together ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## trouble (Jun 24, 2007)

beavo451 said:


> Good to hear! Where would I get the M4 turbo head? Hopefully I can order tonight as this will be a duty light and I would like to get it together ASAP. Thanks.


The good news is you don't need a KT4 to make this work, I've got the Leef 2x18650 body with a KT1. LH sells the KT1's for $120 IIRC. I just got an M4 and am ordering some Lumens factory LA's for it, I'm running an MN15 with 2x17670's right now, just not bright enough...


----------



## DUQ (Jun 25, 2007)

You can get the turbo head at OpticsHQ 5% discount and over at Tactical Supply 30% discount on lights. Take a look in the dealers section for the discount codes Also, Tactical Supply is going out of business so they may not have items in stock. Optics Planet has them as well.


----------



## adamr999 (Jun 25, 2007)

beavo451 said:


> Good to hear! Where would I get the M4 turbo head? Hopefully I can order tonight as this will be a duty light and I would like to get it together ASAP. Thanks.



You will have to buy a KT4 which costs $178.00 without a discount.

As someone else suggested you could use this body with a KT1 but the body is out of stock.:mecry:

Or you could use this body with this adapter and a KT1.

In any case, you should use the EO-M3T from Lumens Factory because it was designed to be used with rechargeable cells as well as primaries.


----------



## DUQ (Jun 25, 2007)

The KT4 is so overpriced. adamr999's suggestion is another great solution.


----------



## beavo451 (Jun 25, 2007)

I can get the M4 bezel (same as KT4?) for $102. Seems to be a decent enough price?


----------



## DUQ (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes the M4 bezel is a KT4.


----------



## Owen (Jun 26, 2007)

beavo451 said:


> Seems to be a decent enough price?


Go for it. That's a great price, even with a LEO discount. Only about $13 over cost, assuming it comes with the MN15 and MN16 LAs(retail is 100% markup). Z41 tailcaps go as low as $10-15 on the sale forums around here, and with $60 for the body, you'd have less than $200 in the whole light. I've got that much in a similar setup with the less expensive KT2 turbohead.

For a duty light, I would definitely go with a MN20 lamp assembly, though. 
The MN16 is great as a toy, extremely white and bright, but that's because it's overdriven in this setup, with shortened lamp life, and the chance of premature failure like mdocod said. The Lumens Factory bulbs I've used have been fine for what use I've put on them, but I don't know about recommending them for a duty light just yet, especially the M series, which has only been out a couple of weeks.


----------



## defusion (Jun 26, 2007)

beavo451 said:


> I can get the M4 bezel (same as KT4?) for $102. Seems to be a decent enough price?


hell, someone got an entire M4 for less then what a KT4 retails for.
but $102 for the M4 bezel is a good price, and if you can get a KT4 for pretty much the same as a KT1/KT2 then i'd go for that one, as it is a shock-isolated bezel.


----------



## Tessaiga (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow!! where can you get a deal like that?



beavo451 said:


> I can get the M4 bezel (same as KT4?) for $102. Seems to be a decent enough price?


----------



## Paladin (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's a (poor) photo of an M4 and my "_real deal_ M4 clone", along with my favored M3 bezel/MN11 lamp and much longer running KL6 LED bezel (350mA on four primaries, 500mA on 2x18650). The Millenium Turbo head shown came off a $140 M971SU05 weapon light and matches the Leef natural HA very well. Another advantage with the Leef M-C 2x18650 body is the cells are "retained" from falling out the front, allowing easy bezel swaps without worrying about dropping batteries in the dirt.

I went the KT2/9P/A19/Z48 route to a poor man's M3T/M4 a year or two ago, and while I think a KT2/9P/Z48 is an awesome setup, _it will never be an "M4"_. The old "9PT" and N2 throw such a sweet beam with a pair of protected 17500's it still gets used.

After using the KT4 vs. M3 bezel I found I prefer the beam *(large central hot spot + generous side spill) from the MN11* by a large margin for most uses. YMMV.

Paladin


----------



## Tessaiga (Jun 28, 2007)

You are saying you prefer the beam of a M3 / MN11 combo better than the output on a KT4?

What LA were you running on the KT4??

With an A19 in place, couldn't you have used 17670s in your 9PT?


----------

